# Getting Started



## DesB (28/12/09)

Hi Guys, 

i have been brewing kit and kilo for couple of years now and been always wanting to make the leap to AG. i have read lots of stuff about AG in books and on the forum here but would really like to get more of a first hand experience. 

i was hoping to see someone's set-up, maybe drop in on someone's brew day for minute. it doesn't have to be fancy, the simpler the better for a newbie like me. i guess i am trying to aviod some of the obvious stupid mistakes and don't want to rush out and buy a bunch of crap i dont really need. 
if anyone can help, or direct me to some reliable threads/links/books i would really appreciate it. 

Des


----------



## bum (28/12/09)

Best first post ever.

Welcome aboard, DesB. I'm sure someone in your area will offer you a peek at their kit on a brewday. Good luck with the big move to AG!


----------



## hockadays (28/12/09)

Welcome,

I'm sure someone will be able to help you, once you cross you'll never go back.
Good luck


----------



## hockadays (28/12/09)

There is an echo in here


----------



## Screwtop (28/12/09)

bum said:


> Best first post ever.




+1 Great approach, you'll learn fast. I do believe we have an AHB member in Medowie, pretty sure he uses "Medowie, god's own swamp" in his sig but can't remember his AHB Nick

Welcome,

Screwy

Edit: It's Les the Weizguy, your home and hosed, look him up, a top guy.


----------



## loftboy (30/12/09)

DesB said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> i have been brewing kit and kilo for couple of years now and been always wanting to make the leap to AG. i have read lots of stuff about AG in books and on the forum here but would really like to get more of a first hand experience.
> 
> ...



Des,

First off welcome to AHB 

There is a new Hunter & Newcastle Brew/Beer Club that had its first meeting a month ago. Next meeting is 15 Jan IIRC @ The Germania Club (Warners Bay).

Why don't you come along & say hello, because I'm sure that you'll find more than a couple of AG brewers that will be happy assist you. Send a PM to Schooey (Tony) & give him your email address so you can get included on the mailing list.

More on the new club here - http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...showtopic=39540

Hope to see you at the next meeting.

Dave.


----------



## DesB (4/1/10)

Hi guys, thanks for the encouragement. i will have to contact Les, i can remember seeing his tagline mentioning Medowie. 

Dave, thanks for the invitation, you have got me very interested. i should be able to make the 15th. i will contact Schooey. 

Thanks again, 

Des


----------

